# Shakira: Nach 11 Jahren wieder Single



## Mandalorianer (11 Jan. 2011)

*Sie trennen sich in Freundschaft
Shakira: Nach 11 Jahren wieder Single​*

Nicht das verflixte siebte Jahr wurde Shakira (33) und ihrem Freund Antonio de la Rua (37) zum Verhängnis, sondern nach insgesamt elf Jahren geben die beiden nun das Ende ihrer Langzeit-Beziehung bekannt.

Auf ihrer Website verkündete die 33-jährige Sängerin am Montag das Liebes-Aus und wagte einen Rückblick auf ihre langjährige Beziehung mit dem Anwalt: „In den fast elf gemeinsamen Jahren haben wir einander innig geliebt, uns umeinander gekümmert und zueinandergestanden. Es waren die wunderbarsten Jahre unseres Lebens und dank der Liebe und des Respekts, die wir füreinander hegen, waren wir ein außergewöhnliches Paar." Beide bräuchten nun jedoch Zeit für sich, wollen aber trotzdem weiterhin miteinander arbeiten. De la Rua werde sich also weiterhin um die Geschäfte Shakiras und um ihre Karriere kümmern: „Unsere Freundschaft und unser Verständnis füreinander sind unerschütterlich und unzerstörbar."

Wir sind gespannt, ob die weitere Zusammenarbeit zwischen den beiden wirklich so reibungslos verläuft, wie sich das Shakira und ihr Ex-Freund so vorstellen.


* Sie wird eine heiß begehrte Frau sein 
Gruss Gollum*


----------



## Punisher (11 Jan. 2011)

Ich wäre frei


----------



## Bargo (17 Jan. 2011)

Soll sich mal bei mir melden.


----------

